# Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pics!



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

Somehow half my list of pics is gone, and I have no idea how/when to add the photos!!! HELP!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*



> Somehow half my list of pics is gone, and I have no idea how/when to add the photos!!! HELP!


You did a great job on the camo. I can't even see it. [smiley=happy-spinning.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*



> > Somehow half my list of pics is gone, and I have no idea how/when to add the photos!!! HELP!
> 
> 
> You did a great job on the camo.  I can't even see it. [smiley=happy-spinning.gif]


I told you it was going to be good!!

I'm stuck without help from Admin, can't get through the photo posting process

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

Your tags are empty. You have to put the picture's url inside the tags. 


```
This is wrong:
[IMG][/IMG]

This is correct:
[IMG]http:\\www.myhostingsite.com\mydirectory\myimagename.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*



> Your tags are empty. You have to put the picture's url inside the tags.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks Tom!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

It looks like Big Birds nest! [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*



> It looks like Big Birds nest! [smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]


Thanks Big Bird


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

First.......Awesome job, really unbelievable.  How did you attach the grass?  :-? :-?

Second..Forget that, just use leftovers to bulid another box it up and send it to me. 

Third.....Got any spare trailers just lying around?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*



> First.......Awesome job, really unbelievable.  How did you attach the grass?  :-? :-?
> 
> Second..Forget that, just use leftovers to bulid another box it up and send it to me.
> 
> Third.....Got any spare trailers just lying around?


Jimmy, I got a piece of netting, made an outline out of bungee to go around the boat and attached the netting to the bungee. The seats, trolling motor and outboard cover are all seperate. I made access flaps in it so I could store decoy bags and all my other junk under it, and clearance to put your legs and feet while sitting or standing. Then I attached the grass using zip-ties. Believe it or not there are almost 400 zip ties on there! let me know if you're interested and I'll shoot you a list of materials and step-by-step photos. 

Here's a coupla shots complete with the trolling motor and outboard attached, and all the covers on. Yes, I know I need to turn the trolling motor around, just one more thing to add to the list....

Shot of the outboard cover: 









Shot of the trolling motor cover:









Side shot complete:









Top shot complete:









Something interesting I found out today while checking out the cover: the space between the middle seats is absolutely perfect for three one-dozen slotted decoy bags. Like it was custom-made. Should be plenty of room in the little boat for decoys, a spinning wing decoy or two, gear bag, shotgun, shells, gas tank, battery, etc. 

As for the trailers, don't you have enough projects to do as it is? Wish they were mine! You know they have a lot of trailers when they get in pallets and pallets of trailer tires. Unfortunately they are all either too small or waaay too big for a gheenoe. I still need another trailer for my other gheenoe!

-T


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

WOW, Thats some sweet looking trailers in the back ground.....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

Tracker marine group trailer distribution. All of them look sweet. So's the blond that assembles them!

-T


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

wow that came out great!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Gheenoe Duck Boat "SS SHAGGY" warning lotsa pi*

Looks like a small grassy island/bank to me. Great job.


----------

